# Overflowing Burstner roof? - this is for you!



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is a tip for everyone with a Bustner Ixeo Time it590 (and possibly some other models too!)
We bought ours when we moved to Spain in February, and as it doesn't rain much here the fault wasn't immediately apparent.
When it did rain (in Northern Italy) the water collected where the hump of the drop down bed flattens out on the roof. This is directly above the habitation door, so if you went out of the door with water collected on the roof, it overflowed sideways and flooded the footwell of the door. 
I thought of all sorts of fixes (bodges), but finally found out that Fiamma do one themselves!
It is a strip of rubber of various widths (depending how far away your awning is from the side of your van) that go between the awning and the side of the van to channel the water away from the door. 
You can buy it in metre lengths and cut it down as required, so now I have the water coming out in front of the front window at one end, and between the fridge vents and the rear ski locker door at the other.
The footwell has never been flooded since.
Hope that this is of some use to someone out there.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-rain-guard-water-seal.html


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

It seems to be a Burstner "feature", a bit like the rotten floors on the Swifts a few years ago. My previous van, a Delfin, used to discharge water over the door, usually just as you opened it.  

One of my earliest posts on this forum concerned this and I was told about the rain strip from Fiamma. This did the trick, although it would have been better if it hadn't happened in the first place.

I'm pleased to say that the "feature" seems to have been discontinued on my present Nexxo.  

Sandy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had the weather strip fitted upon delivery of this van three years ago. Also fitted the flexible Fiamma rain channel above the habitation door.
Gerry


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Fiamma Weather Strip*

Hi,
Also fitted this over habitation and garage door. Ordered a 3 metre strip and fitted it when in France where the weather was +28 deg instead of -6 at home.

Works pretty well but could be fitted straighter as was standing on a plastic stool and the strip was fighting back but I won eventually.

Better if you use a hot air blower to soften it up a bit and mark a line on the body in pencil rather than freehand.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## obnw (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello,
I might be a bit behind so I apologise. My Ixeo has a Thermistor awning, do these strips fit these as well ?


----------



## obnw (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry, last question should be my Ixeo has a Thule Omnistor awning, do these strips fit these as well ? This old age brain is a problem !!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Cervantes said:


> Here is a tip for everyone with a Bustner Ixeo Time it590 (and possibly some other models too!)
> We bought ours when we moved to Spain in February, and as it doesn't rain much here the fault wasn't immediately apparent.
> When it did rain (in Northern Italy) the water collected where the hump of the drop down bed flattens out on the roof. This is directly above the habitation door, so if you went out of the door with water collected on the roof, it overflowed sideways and flooded the footwell of the door.
> I thought of all sorts of fixes (bodges), but finally found out that Fiamma do one themselves!
> ...


I too have seen the problem when opening the hab door as water tumbles down onto the step, been away this weekend and the Fiama drip strip arrived whilst I was away, will fit is this week and hopefully this will cure the problem


----------

